# diy bandsaw riser



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently bought a bandsaw and before i start investing in blades I would like to make/buy a riser. This bandsaw looks very much like mine. 
Mine is about 15 years old.
I was thinking of using an alluminum I beam or steel/aluminum tubing, or a steel/aluminum bar and weld a plate of steel to it. Then drill the holes in the steel.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If I'm seeing your pics correctly, a simple "block" may work. Of course, this would depend on "how much do you intend on adding in height?" Aluminum would be your best material of choice though.


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

i want to expand it about 6" or so to make it use a 105" blade. That is a photo of a similar bandsaw, my camera isn't working right now. Also, How would I measure how much i need to add to make it use a 105" blade


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

snowluck said:


> i want to expand it about 6" or so to make it use a 105" blade. That is a photo of a similar bandsaw, my camera isn't working right now. Also, How would I measure how much i need to add to make it use a 105" blade


Example: Jet 14" bandsaw use a 93-1/2" blade. Add a 6" riser & the blade length extends to 105". So I think adding a 6" riser to your band saw will make use of a 105" blade.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

After you add a riser block, you need to add a longer guide post. That will set you back a bit to have made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi snowluck

Your in luck, that looks like Grizzy/HF band saw

H7316 Riser Block For G0580

========



snowluck said:


> I recently bought a bandsaw and before i start investing in blades I would like to make/buy a riser. This bandsaw looks very much like mine.
> Mine is about 15 years old.
> I was thinking of using an alluminum I beam or steel/aluminum tubing, or a steel/aluminum bar and weld a plate of steel to it. Then drill the holes in the steel.


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

could i just use my standard guide post, they are longer than needed. Is their anyway i could make a guidepost myself, i have access to my schools shop, if it is needed?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

snowluck said:


> could i just use my standard guide post, they are longer than needed. Is their anyway i could make a guidepost myself, i have access to my schools shop, if it is needed?


Take a look at it & see if it is something you can handle. Anythings possible.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You could by why reinvent the wheel 

====== 



snowluck said:


> could i just use my standard guide post, they are longer than needed. Is their anyway i could make a guidepost myself, i have access to my schools shop, if it is needed?


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

the main reason would be price, but i might get the grizzly one once i check the pattern for my bandsaw and compare it to the pattern for the riser


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What would we do without Bj? but if money is the problem, then I would go through my many "junk" boxes and find things that years ago I just knew would come in handy one day! A suitable size piece of I beam would be perfect, so long as you have access to cutting equipment.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

jlord said:


> Example: Jet 14" bandsaw use a 93-1/2" blade. Add a 6" riser & the blade length extends to 105". So I think adding a 6" riser to your band saw will make use of a 105" blade.


James is correctomundo!! A 6" riser will get ya to the magic 105 number. 

Why raise the thing in the first place? Is this for resawing? If so, just keep in mind the maximum blade width will stay the same as the OE setup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

The kit from Grizzy comes with the blade (3/8" 6 pt.) and all the parts he will need to get that magic 105 number  he needs to buy a blade anyway so why not do it all with one shot thing, by the way I run a 3/4" blade on my Grizzy now and then..

========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

snowluck said:


> I recently bought a bandsaw and before i start investing in blades I would like to make/buy a riser. This bandsaw looks very much like mine.
> Mine is about 15 years old.
> I was thinking of using an alluminum I beam or steel/aluminum tubing, or a steel/aluminum bar and weld a plate of steel to it. Then drill the holes in the steel.


Hi Snowluck:

You have the standard "import" 14" bandsaw made by ...

http://www.elephant.com.tw/eng/index.asp

in Taiwan. It is a copy of the Delta from many years ago and the design hasn't changed much since. Any vendor that sells bandsaws will have access to the riser and guidepost. Be aware that they come in a variety of sizes, 2", 4" and 6" are the ones I've heard about. Mine has a 6" riser and it was installed incorrectly so I had to disassemble and reassemble. Mine has no alignment dowels and you twist the neck to set coplanar of the wheels.

Shop around, you might find old stock somewhere at a discount. When all else fails, 

R&D Bandsaws - Featuring Tuff Tooth® Bandsaw Blades, Bandsaw Blades, Bandsaw Accessories, Olson Scroll Saw Blades, Kreg Products and more!

in Toronto, Ontario can provide all the information you need. Ask for Bob.


----------



## snowluck2345 (Feb 14, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> James is correctomundo!! A 6" riser will get ya to the magic 105 number.
> 
> Why raise the thing in the first place? Is this for resawing? If so, just keep in mind the maximum blade width will stay the same as the OE setup.


I was wanting it so i could cut logs into bowl blanks for use on my lathe and do alittle resawing.


----------

